# Religious or Not - with Poll



## SlothHead (May 18, 2008)

Sorry about that forgot the Poll

Yeah title says it all. 

Have been accumulating data on this for a while from different areas, and interesting to see the figures for a site like this. 

Cheers


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 18, 2008)

not religious, but ill take ya holidays.


----------



## cement (May 18, 2008)

I am spiritual, neither religious or atheist.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 18, 2008)

no religion for me either
but think theres something after death (i hope!!!:shock


----------



## SlothHead (May 18, 2008)

Yeah the poll is a silent poll as well so no one knows what you have voted for unless you want to post what you are as well. 

Cheers


----------



## fuegan13 (May 18, 2008)

i believe religion is the cause of more troubles in the world than good..... and i believe there is more than one path to the devine.


----------



## SlothHead (May 18, 2008)

fuegan13 said:


> i believe religion is the cause of more troubles in the world than good..... and i believe there is more than one path to the devine.




Well thanks for your opinion, but seriously, i dont want it as the poll is just asking what it is asking. 

The reason i say this is by saying what you say, it will invoke a reaction which as we all know too well will spiral the whole issue into a slagging match and ultimately have the thread closed. 

I personally dont want that as i am after the numbers. 

But if you do want to express that opinion, you are welcome to start another thread on that topic. 

Cheers


----------



## kakariki (May 18, 2008)

I'm not religious but I'm not atheist either. I do however believe there is more than this life. Religion is, IMO, the basis for hatred & bias. People are the same, we may look different, behave differently but we are all deserving of mutual respect for who we are, not what believe in. Holy wars are an example of this!! Pfft, nothing holy about war! :evil:


----------



## SlothHead (May 18, 2008)

Hate to say this as well. 

If you arent religious you are either agnostic or an atheist..

it is about as clear cut as, if the light isnt on it is therefore off.

Maybe then people can if they wish read the pole as they are theistic or atheistic


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 18, 2008)

Yeah.... Nope!!!


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

Definate athiest for me, i do all the little sins like gluttony and sloth and stuff, and i value my sundays sitting at home doing huge amounts of nothing. Each to there own though, I have friends who are strongly religious and there great people, some are even Goths. I dont mind whatever people do as long as they dont try to convert me to anything. When the door knockers come around i fetch the satanic bible i have around here and pressure them into it. Its a laugh.
Everyone needs to believe in something, religion just isnt my choice


----------



## cement (May 18, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> Hate to say this as well.
> 
> If you arent religious you are either agnostic or an atheist..
> 
> ...


 
I beg to differ here Sloth head, I am spiritual but not religous or atheist.I beleive in (universal law, mother nature, god, whatever you want to call it) but not religon.


----------



## cement (May 18, 2008)

Before I get infracted again I would like everyone to know that I dont mean anything personal here. Over and out.


----------



## Vixen (May 18, 2008)

cement said:


> I am spiritual, neither religious or atheist.


 
Ditto =)


----------



## kakariki (May 18, 2008)

Well put cement. Spiritual! That's me!


----------



## method (May 18, 2008)

^ Another one of those here (spiritual), definatley neither christian (although 60% of my related family are) nor atheist.


----------



## fuegan13 (May 19, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> Well thanks for your opinion, but seriously, i dont want it as the poll is just asking what it is asking.
> 
> The reason i say this is by saying what you say, it will invoke a reaction which as we all know too well will spiral the whole issue into a slagging match and ultimately have the thread closed.
> 
> ...




well whatever. i don't see how you can have a religious thread without people posting reasons why they are what they are. the last thing i want to start is a religion thread. in the end most religious discussions degenerate into slagging matches as you put it. 

you wont hear from me in this thread again.... have fun


----------



## mebebrian (May 19, 2008)

Faith kills!!! I believe in love...


----------



## SlothHead (May 19, 2008)

cement said:


> I beg to differ here Sloth head, I am spiritual but not religous or atheist.I beleive in (universal law, mother nature, god, whatever you want to call it) but not religon.



That is why i added the line into my comment. that you quoted on. 

Either you are theistic or atheistic. 

Thus as you have said, you are therefore theistic. 

Yes there is certainly a deliniation between religion and theism. However, the majority of people will read theistic as religious (though and i agree, it technically isnt)


----------



## natrix (May 19, 2008)

yea i think there shoulda been a 3rd option too.
I believe in the existance of what could be called 'god' or 'the force' or 'the big cheese' or what-ever , but as far as organised religions go....NUP .


----------



## jellybelly (May 19, 2008)

well it does say regardless of faith, so that encompasses your belief in your god not necessarily the christian god or the islamic god etc.


----------



## natrix (May 19, 2008)

jellybelly said:


> well it does say regardless of faith, so that encompasses your belief in your god not necessarily the christian god or the islamic god etc.



Yea , but 'Religious' sort of implies that one is a member of some kind of religion , & I wouldn't want that .
So ok, I'm a member of "The church of Natrix' ...& will always be the only member of it.


----------



## Vixen (May 19, 2008)

I dont have to read a book to tell me what to believe or how to act, what to do or not do.

Same as natrix and others, I believe in a force/nature/energy if you will. Its not there to send us to hell if we dont obey, or to judge us for that matter..  I dont personify it either.


----------



## Korbin (May 19, 2008)

I can't vote. I'm so not religious, I'm not even atheist. How about indifferent? That's how I'd vote.

Atheist is just a name that Christians use to classify me. Makes it sound like I actually practice something. Nope.


----------



## jellybelly (May 19, 2008)

I attend the church of Chuck Norris every Sunday. 

There is no theory of evolution, just a list of animals that Chuck lets live.


----------



## natrix (May 19, 2008)

jellybelly said:


> I attend the church of Chuck Norris every Sunday.
> 
> There is no theory of evolution, just a list of animals that Chuck lets live.



yea , I was gonna join that one untill I found out that he didn't like reptiles.


----------



## Vixen (May 19, 2008)

jellybelly said:


> I attend the church of Chuck Norris every Sunday.
> 
> There is no theory of evolution, just a list of animals that Chuck lets live.


 
:lol::lol:


----------



## jellybelly (May 19, 2008)

Chuck Norris can sneeze with his eyes open. 

Which is applicable to this topic. For most people with their eyes open dont believe in a spiritual being at all.


----------



## gold&black... (May 19, 2008)

Lol really don't know what to say, from some of the posts, I begin to think people who do follow religion will kill for it and those who dont will still kill........ 

Am a person from a Hindu past and I personally feel that, all that religions are, is nothing more than a way of life...... Nothing worth killing for........ 

Yes **** happens and some of the biggest wars have always had religion involved....... If any thing, the next big war will b religion based....... The three most known religions are Hindu, Christian and Islam...... and none of them say kill for u'r religion........ All that they say is 

1. Hurt no one
2. Rob no one
3. Help people and living things if u can.

How peaceful are those three points........

Just thought I should point this out..........


----------



## Vixen (May 19, 2008)

jellybelly said:


> Chuck Norris can sneeze with his eyes open.
> 
> Which is applicable to this topic. For most people with their eyes open dont believe in a spiritual being at all.


 

Most with their eyes open should be able to see past the church also. IMO its nothing more than a control device, but try telling that to them


----------



## slim6y (May 19, 2008)

I work at a religious school but I am certainly more spiritual as others have put. I am not a believer but I believe strongly in other areas 

It's good working in a religious school - that way I get the best of both worlds and get a real chance to choose. Unfortunately, if anything (for the school) it's put me further off being religious.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 19, 2008)

I am definitely not a religious person therefore, an atheist. I am realistic enough to know however, that despite many of the religious factions across our world that are often the spawn of trouble for others, without some of these religions, life would for many of those followers would seem somewhat purposeless and without guidelines like in some cases, religious moral boundaries. This I believe would result in more volatility within some societies. Religion has saved many a crooked life.

Cheers Saint Pilbara


----------



## Chimera (May 19, 2008)

I think the poll would be more telling if you separated agnostics from atheists and defined practising/non-practising religious. I think you would find the majority of people in the non-practising and agnostic groups. This come from 2 aspects, the first being that since the 60s/70s society has become far less accepting of what they are told (from both government and religious leaders) and through this has begun to move away from organised religion. However the move to denounce the existence of God is difficult to make due to an upbringing which included religious faith. This doesn't include everyone, but I think many would identify with this trend.


----------



## Snakeaholic (May 19, 2008)

im a Christian and I go to church

yay go God


----------



## caustichumor (May 19, 2008)

I am an Athiest born and bred, but I don't look down on other people because of their beleifs. Religion is a way for some people to accept life and death.


----------



## Earthling (May 19, 2008)

Chimera said:


> I think the poll would be more telling if you separated agnostics from atheists and defined practising/non-practising religious. I think you would find the majority of people in the non-practising and agnostic groups. This come from 2 aspects, the first being that since the 60s/70s society has become far less accepting of what they are told (from both government and religious leaders) and through this has begun to move away from organised religion. However the move to denounce the existence of God is difficult to make due to an upbringing which included religious faith. This doesn't include everyone, but I think many would identify with this trend.


 
I agree with you Chimera. But instead of just 'practicing' and 'non-practicing' I would also now include: 
'Practicing and believe in God'
'Practicing and do not believe in God'
'Non-practicing and believe in God'
'Non-practicing and do not believe in God'
After all, practicing is doing the activities of a religion not necessarily the belief in your religion.

For me, I believe in God just as much as I believe that Fairies may live down the bottom of the Garden. I cannot prove that fairies do or do not live in the bottom of the garden...same with God. So some would label me as an agnostic. Some as an atheist. Others as a aethiest with a small dose of agnostic. I think I am the later. Unfortunately, to define each persons religious/non-religious beliefs takes an awfull lot of different options as the individual varieties/beliefs are nearly endless.

yay no God


----------



## Tatelina (May 19, 2008)

DanTheReptileMan said:


> no religion for me either
> but think theres something after death (i hope!!!:shock



As a Christian I find your comments hillarious. How can you expect to have something after death yet not practice faith before hand?

Meh. Each to their own.


----------



## Tatelina (May 19, 2008)

Korbin said:


> I can't vote. I'm so not religious, I'm not even atheist. How about indifferent? That's how I'd vote.
> 
> Atheist is just a name that Christians use to classify me. Makes it sound like I actually practice something. Nope.



Atheist means 'lack of religion'...not that you practice anything.

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source - Share This 
a·the·ist Audio Help /ˈeɪθiɪst/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[ey-thee-ist] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
–noun a person who denies or disbelieves the existence of a supreme being or beings.


----------



## Tatelina (May 19, 2008)

I am absolutely fascinated that in 3 pages of thread so far....we've only had two claiming to be religious (not talking about other types of spirituality) and most of the rest have been claims of no religion or 'other'.


Are people ashamed of their faith?  :O 
That's very sad if they are. 

I've grown up being a Christian with a strong, religious upbringing and am glad that I was shown what its all about, and given the choice to do as I please. My family has taught me to also not pressure or judge other people and let them make their own choices.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 19, 2008)

They say the bible is the greatest story ever told and to be fair it started off pretty good with a nude chick and then there was this big snake which is real cool.
Then from memory there was two sons to Eve with one stabbing the other then ( although it doesn’t say this ) he must have had sex with his mother which was just too disturbed for uncle Pilbara to read any more.


----------



## ytamarin (May 19, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> I am absolutely fascinated that in 3 pages of thread so far....we've only had two claiming to be religious (not talking about other types of spirituality) and most of the rest have been claims of no religion or 'other'.


 
There's a fairly equal percentage of replies for religious or non-religious respondants to the poll (about 10%). The rest of the posts are either about spirituality or are multiple replies from the same people.


----------



## WombleHerp (May 19, 2008)

i am religious  and very happy at that..
i am one of Jehovahs witnesses and love it 



Nat


----------



## slim6y (May 19, 2008)

PilbaraPythons said:


> They say the bible is the greatest story ever told and to be fair it started off pretty good with a nude chick and then there was this big snake which is real cool.
> Then from memory there was two sons to Eve with one stabbing the other then ( although it doesn’t say this ) he must have had sex with his mother which was just too disturbed for uncle Pilbara to read any more.



Didn't that snake have legs and could talk? Wasn't it classed as 'evil' as it tempted the naked chick into eating the forbidden fruit? I see this becoming less cool for a herper than anything else!

i wished my snake still had legs


----------



## Kyro (May 19, 2008)

Well i'm not sure what I am. My mother was raised in a convent by nuns so she went the extreme opposite with her own children & raised us with absolutely no religion at all. I know very little about jesus,god, & have never looked at or touched a bible. I've only stepped inside a church once in my life for a funeral. I have never been to a scripture class so I know absolutely nothing about religion. I do believe that there could be something after death because I I swear I lived in a haunted house once I have let my kids decide for them selves if they do or don't want to go to scripture & my girls go but my boys have no interest.


----------



## SlothHead (May 19, 2008)

Ok been asked a few times now where my stance is. 

Interestingly the only people that asked my stance were religious people. 

SO i guess the rest of us atheists (technical agnostic) dont really care of what other people are. This is interesting as i have encountered this a number of times, that the people who ask are religious people. 

With regards to the data, just to keep everyone "enlightened" as it would be, the data is pretty much what i was expecting and there is certainly clear correlation with other sampled sets. 

Cheers and thanks for not fighting


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 19, 2008)

This is a little off the subject in regards to the poll but I was working with my dad in New Zealand at a historical church at Tiki Tiki two weeks ago ( servicing Fire alarms ).
This beautiful decorative church was completely left unlocked, unattended and open to the public which surprised me considering the numerous spectacular ancient carved furniture within this beautiful historical church. On the preachers stand I looked over a bible that was written in Maori language and about 120 years old and it would no doubt be some sort of collector’s piece.
At that point I knew I had an evil streak still inside me as I had thoughts of how I would like to pinch this and how easy it would be. I knew though that I could never do this as I would be stealing from the hearts of the many who treasured this place so dearly but I really wish they would not be so trusting and at the same time was completely full of respect for these people whom I didn’t see because of such trust. I fully believe one day though some body will do what I evilly had thoughts about. Clearly these places give many people pride and fulfillment.


----------



## redbellybite (May 19, 2008)

I dont claim i am religious , but like many I am sure I have screamed out "OH MY GOD!!' a fair few times


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 19, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> As a Christian I find your comments hillarious. How can you expect to have something after death yet not practice faith before hand?
> 
> Meh. Each to their own.



lol Im going to ignore that cause i could go on all day why its a waste of time


----------



## ytamarin (May 19, 2008)

Just curious SlothHead, do you think these percentages are an accurate representation of views among people on this site, or do you think non-religious people are more likely to respond to the survey?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 19, 2008)

My friends who are jehovas wittnesses call me an evolutionist, lol,
They hate that they cant change my mind and get me to go to meetings ect..We have agreed to never bring up certain subjects as it is a waste of time talking to each other about, say, blood transfusions or abortion or when the planet earth was made, dinosaurs..evolution in general..
Would be a boring place if we all thought the same though...


----------



## Whitey560 (May 19, 2008)

yeh not religious
i was christened went to Sunday school and have done my holy communion but now believe that religion is somewhat stupid (imo) and i don't need it. but i do believe each to their own and allot of my closest friends are religious. and although i have had arguments with them before about it they have been nothing more than expressions of my thinking and i would never try and persuade them to be atheist because it would be wrong to force my beliefs on to them.


----------



## SlothHead (May 19, 2008)

yellowtamarin said:


> Just curious SlothHead, do you think these percentages are an accurate representation of views among people on this site, or do you think non-religious people are more likely to respond to the survey?




Well considering it is a blind poll, there is no reason for a theistic person not to place a vote as no one is any wiser to this. 

One could say that if all the theists got together and said lets not do this, well yeah you would get skewed results. But what i have found is that when it is blind testing, you are more likely to get theistic people express their opinion than the other way around.

Further to this, you also find that a lot of people will make the claim of "i dont believe in religion but i believe in God" etc. Which ultimately is a theist anyway and thus is a form of faith and is therefore that persons "religion" 

However, from other data sets similar to this the data is pretty much on par with what i thought it would be. 

Certainly though, you may not get theistic people to public announce that they are in a biological forumn like this. Similarly you wont get atheistic people to public announce it in a theological forumn.


----------



## Vixen (May 19, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> As a Christian I find your comments hillarious. How can you expect to have something after death yet not practice faith before hand?
> 
> Meh. Each to their own.


 
One does not have to be christian or religious or believe there is life after death..


----------



## Slateman (May 19, 2008)

I must be religious.
Love good meal, beer and sex. 
Believe all what is said on APS in Chitchat.
Worship NRL.
Pray for lot of clutches next year. All eggs fertile.

Just have to find the name for my religion. Maybe Slateism.

And I forgot, I watch some times Deep space nine.


----------



## SlothHead (May 19, 2008)

Slateman, 

Lets be honest now, though you may love those three things, good meal, beer, and sex. 

I have seen pictures of you and lets face it, you are really only getting two of the aforementioned. 


Actually hang on, i think i am the same ... damn


----------



## thepythonpit (May 19, 2008)

i belive in SCIENCE and PROOF.....


----------



## slim6y (May 19, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> i belive in SCIENCE and PROOF.....



Good luck when you prove the existence of gravity and its cause, maybe even prove how big the universe is...

Interesting - the fact I teach this stuff... And I still don't believe a lot of the junk we feed our kids!

Wasn't it in the 1600s when the Catholics ridiculed Galileo Gallaleilie's idea that the world wasn't the centre of the universe and we revolved around the sun not the other way round...

He had a tough job proving that one - but nice of the Catholics to hold us back by several hundred years.

The good news - They apologised to Galileo's family in 1990  Good on yer popey!


----------



## Forensick (May 19, 2008)

i find that people in this country tend to not get into religous fights (the exception being the media driven islam issue... but that is a secular created intolerance anyway)
i believe it is because not only are we a fairly non-theistic society, and as such those peple sincerely don't care about others beliefs.
the theistic people, unlike say american christians, don't treat everyone not of their faith like they are sub human scum.
when a religious person doesnt see you as less than human, and will discuss their faith with you (without preaching) everyone seems to get along happily, and goes down with less "heat" than discussing your football team, or favourite book.


sloth... ever asked people their particular "branch" of athiesm (non-theism).... its always "irked" me to be lumped in with agnostics, when the "principles" of my belief structure are as defined and absolute truth to me as religion is to a theist.

That said, i consider myself an absurdist existenialist (although my sig gives that away )


----------



## thepythonpit (May 19, 2008)

yeah any science thay can prove , ill belive it ,


----------



## bug_collector (May 19, 2008)

ill say it shutup and vote


----------



## Forensick (May 19, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> i belive in SCIENCE and PROOF.....



science isn't about having proof, its about the quest for truth....

almost everthing is "theory"

what essentially differentiates science from religion (in the context you use) is that science can be tested.
a dropped apple DEFINATELY falls, and will fall everytime....
why it falls is theory, much like religion


----------



## Forensick (May 19, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Good luck when you prove the existence of gravity and its cause, maybe even prove how big the universe is...
> 
> Interesting - the fact I teach this stuff... And I still don't believe a lot of the junk we feed our kids!
> 
> ...



its amazing to think how advanced we could be now, had muslims had "control" of europe through that period instead of catholics....

always wanted to write a "man in the high castle" style novel about it...

specifically about how different science would be, and how different islam would be (without the crusades having happened)


----------



## thepythonpit (May 19, 2008)

Forensick said:


> science isn't about having proof, its about the quest for truth....
> 
> almost everthing is "theory"
> 
> ...


 
good point , now i will have to add theory to my list .lol. 
science , proof and theroy ..


----------



## Forensick (May 19, 2008)

there still is no proof in science....

accepted theories, are still theories.... and will change to sometihng "more right" when disproved.
but is unlikely anything will be proven


----------



## SlothHead (May 19, 2008)

Forensick, 

with reference to your question:
*sloth... ever asked people their particular "branch" of athiesm (non-theism).... its always "irked" me to be lumped in with agnostics, when the "principles" of my belief structure are as defined and absolute truth to me as religion is to a theist.
*

I guess the simple answer is NO. As it isnt really of interest. 
The main question which i focus on is: a person is either: 
theistic - they believe in a supernatural thing which is behind it all or 
atheistic - they dont believe in said supernatural thing
I will generally lump agnostics in with atheists purely due to the fact that agnostic in the true sense of the work can account for all levels of theism or atheism. Thus in the context that most people consider themselves agnostic it becomes a probability thing and thus the correct term is technical agnostic practical atheist. 

Getting back to your question though, an atheist or theist can still be an existentialist and for that matter an absurdist as these are a belief system regarding the meaning of things, not really of how it came to be. 

But it is good to see that people arent fighting yet.


----------



## wood_nymph (May 19, 2008)

atheist who doing a B of Arts and majoring in religion lol


----------



## craig.a.c (May 19, 2008)

I am far from religous. Never have been and never will be.


----------



## slim6y (May 19, 2008)

Crusades - and even Aristotle signified the end of science for around 1600 years!!!

Aristotle wouldn't listen to people about the model of the atom and it wasn't until the 1800 when the model came up again (when people felt it was safe to do so).

I'm not anti religion of course... I just think that those who are pushing science as a belief... you need to do the study, cause most science still is a long way off.

Imagine if you could go back in time right now with the knowledge you know, even just 500 years - even at a year 10 level you'd be burnt at the stake if you tried to tell these people that we have atoms or many other common knowledge things.

But if I could go back in time - maybe we could give the Romans a world map.... hmmmm Imagine that - they would have conquered the western world - wouldn't it be a different place. Or even the Greeks - though I'd have to assassinate Aristotle first.


----------



## Forensick (May 19, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> Forensick,
> Getting back to your question though, an atheist or theist can still be an existentialist and for that matter an absurdist as these are a belief system regarding the meaning of things, not really of how it came to be.



i am well aware... afterall camus (the father of the absurd) was a theist.
that is why i describe myself as an existenital athiest for the most part, although truth be told, the nature of my beliefs lie more in the absurd than the existential (although these days everything from the absurd to nihlism is considered existentialism)
my point being, that in many ways the structure of my beliefs, my faith if you will, actually sees me having more in common with a theist, than an agnosic, or the stock standard "just don't care" athiest......


----------



## Forensick (May 19, 2008)

slim6y.... the model of the atom is quite outdated now....

they electrons don't orbit.... the exist at all points in all orbits, at all times


----------



## slim6y (May 19, 2008)

Forensick said:


> slim6y.... the model of the atom is quite outdated now....
> 
> the electrons don't orbit.... the exist at all points in the orbit, at all times



I'm sorry Forensick - but when did I elude to what model I was talking about - yep 

The Quantum Mechanical Model is still quite accepted nowadays - and is still taught. But there's several newer models than that still....

But we teach the QMM one for the time being until told otherwise!


----------



## Forensick (May 19, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I'm sorry Forensick - but when did I elude to what model I was talking about - yep
> 
> The Quantum Mechanical Model is still quite accepted nowadays - and is still taught. But there's several newer models than that still....
> 
> But we teach the QMM one for the time being until told otherwise!




we get in ALOT of trouble at uni describing it like that...
although we still get told to think like that when it comes to how many electrons in each shell etc


----------



## djfreshy (May 19, 2008)

Satanist here. The most non violent religion in the world!!


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 19, 2008)

Im sick of people knocking on my door telling me what I should believe in
Once some guy was preaching on a main street, yelling out how god loves every one, then right after that, as I turned down the flier he offered me, started yelling at me that I was going to bun in hell!? So if this god you speak of loved everyone, then why would he let me burn in hell? seems a bit unreasonable
btw I was about 7 or 8 when this happened, trying to scare me into religion.


----------



## grimbeny (May 19, 2008)

Forensick to think that the electron is in all points of all orbits is wrong. The electron in some form is somewhere even if it is less of a particle and more of an energy distribution and can never be found.


----------



## SlothHead (May 19, 2008)

Forensick said:


> i am well aware... afterall camus (the father of the absurd) was a theist.
> that is why i describe myself as an existenital athiest for the most part, although truth be told, the nature of my beliefs lie more in the absurd than the existential (although these days everything from the absurd to nihlism is considered existentialism)
> my point being, that in many ways the structure of my beliefs, my faith if you will, actually sees me having more in common with a theist, than an agnosic, or the stock standard "just don't care" athiest......



Ok as said, existentialism etc, is a belief system around why. That is completely philosophical it is not a question of how. Which is what theism or atheism question is.

Thus you can be what ever you want with regards to the philosphical reasoning, but at the end of the day, you are essentially an atheist or a theist.

Thus it doesnt matter if you consider yourself to have more in common with a theist because of your philosophy to the why, or ethics or what have you.
The poll is about whether you believe in the supernatural ID principle or the evolutionary princple of atheistic views. 


Again everybody please keep it civil


----------



## nathancl (May 19, 2008)

my honest opinion is that religion has caused all of the worlds problems. 

therefore i dont understand them and that makes me not like any and choose to live life to the fullest not knowing what tomorow will bring


----------



## Tatelina (May 19, 2008)

djfreshy said:


> Satanist here. The most non violent religion in the world!!


Hehe....that did suprise me when I researched it. Completely different to what stereotypes and media portray it to be...


----------



## grimbeny (May 19, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> Ok as said, existentialism etc, is a belief system around why. That is completely philosophical it is not a question of how. Which is what theism or atheism question is.



Most religions tackle the 'why' aswell


So what do i think
Religion is a bit of a mixed bag, On an individual scale it can help people gather their lives together and get on with things for others it causes serious mental health problems and can result in suicide. On a social scale it is just as much of turmoil. It can help people to be kind, generous and giving or cause fractions, violence and war. 

I have seen many of the problems religion can cause first hand and personally could never encourage the teaching of morals based on old stories rather than logic and statistics.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 19, 2008)

nathancl said:


> my honest opinion is that religion has caused all of the worlds problems.
> 
> therefore i dont understand them and that makes me not like any and choose to live life to the fullest not knowing what tomorow will bring



damn str8, dont live our lives by what a book says we should do


----------



## Tatelina (May 19, 2008)

nathancl said:


> my honest opinion is that religion has caused all of the worlds problems.
> 
> therefore i dont understand them and that makes me not like any and choose to live life to the fullest not knowing what tomorow will bring



Have you researched what world problems Buddhism has caused?  To my knowledge...not much directly. Just people wanting control and to eradicate them. (sp?)


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 19, 2008)

i belive somethings there.but i dont thing god likes me


----------



## natrix (May 19, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> i belive somethings there.but i dont thing god likes me



Well that's ok ...maybe he'll cast a plague of Locusts at you & you'll be able to get incredibly
rich from selling them to lizard keepers.


----------



## Sidonia (May 19, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Hehe....that did suprise me when I researched it. Completely different to what stereotypes and media portray it to be...



Haha yeah, people tend to be very misinformed when it comes to satanism.



I clicked Atheist/Agnostic.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 19, 2008)

natrix said:


> Well that's ok ...maybe he'll cast a plague of Locusts at you & you'll be able to get incredibly
> rich from selling them to lizard keepers.


pfft,i dont belive in god that much,who knows there could b no such thing as god! u cant really tell


----------



## MatE (May 19, 2008)

PilbaraPythons said:


> They say the bible is the greatest story ever told and to be fair it started off pretty good with a nude chick and then there was this big snake which is real cool.
> Then from memory there was two sons to Eve with one stabbing the other then ( although it doesn’t say this ) he must have had sex with his mother which was just too disturbed for uncle Pilbara to read any more.


Thats where bible study is good have a read of Genesis 5:4 will explain a lot .
And im one of Jehovahs Witnesses and very happy to be so.


----------



## natrix (May 19, 2008)

Sloth , re your last sentence.
There's also the concept that the 'supernatural' & the 'evolutionary' run parallel .
That is that a spirit inhabits a body . The spirit originating from a separate source to the
genetic entity/body , And that these two separate things got stuck together to form the dichotomy
we now call the Human-Being ,




SlothHead said:


> Ok as said, existentialism etc, is a belief system around why. That is completely philosophical it is not a question of how. Which is what theism or atheism question is.
> 
> Thus you can be what ever you want with regards to the philosphical reasoning, but at the end of the day, you are essentially an atheist or a theist.
> 
> ...


----------



## grimbeny (May 19, 2008)

natrix said:


> Sloth , re your last sentence.
> There's also the concept that the 'supernatural' & the 'evolutionary' run parallel .
> That is that a spirit inhabits a body . The spirit originating from a separate source to the
> genetic entity/body , And that these two separate things got stuck together to form the dichotomy
> we now call the Human-Being ,



What an interesting yet somehow absurd conclusion. May i ask why you feel this?


----------



## natrix (May 19, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> What an interesting yet somehow absurd conclusion. May i ask why you feel this?



Not absurd at all . Most religions actually work along those lines.
There's a body , it dies eventually then the spirit goes wherever.....to heaven , to Ala , to go & get another body , or hust hangs around old castles or sit on moon.

Also , I didn't say that I necessarily 'feel' this . It's just a concept , but actually it's the basic premise of most religions.

The question probably is ....Do you think you're a sentient being/spirit that is animating a body or do you think that you ARE the body , a peice of meat , albeit a complex one.
Religions come & go , so I don't see them as that important in the overall question really.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 19, 2008)

Religion is a system designed to control the masses in order to dictate what path to take. Look every person killed in the name of god or allah.

They are all an excuse!


----------



## Noongato (May 19, 2008)

People have been killed over the years just to proove whos country is better than whos, so religion is only one excuse to kill each other.... Mind you im athiest, I dont believe in any higher power blah, but religion has good and bad influences on people. Some just take it way out of context and overdo it and believe people who dont believe deserve to be punished. Isnt the bible supposed to be just guidelines? 
Murder, etc isnt that big of a sin anyways. Otherwise ALL animals are going to hell, and were just animals too........
Why cant everyone just get over the petty difference crap, im a so called "goth" so i am tired of being a outsider from the colour of clothes, when i dont harm anybody. Religion is the same deal, it doesnt make anyone better or worse than another. Untill some start trying to convert u to whatever, then the claws come out.


----------



## adazz (May 19, 2008)

Being in a religion and being religious are two different things... see im not particularly religious but im not an atheist either, not enough vote options imo


----------



## Lewy (May 19, 2008)

Can't stand religion, That's all I'm going to say


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 19, 2008)

Im my personal opinion, religion is for those that are looking for something to beleive in. I am not religious (never been christened, never been to Sunday school etc,). I hate the fact that god botherers come to my door to preach to me and tell me, "You should give god a chance". Yeah right. What has he done for me lately? 

Haven't seen him offer me a free dinner or a ride to work. If he ever proves he exists, he can SAFO!


----------



## NotoriouS (May 19, 2008)

= religious


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2008)

yep. im a Christian.


----------



## itbites (May 19, 2008)

*+1 for religion *


----------



## thals (May 19, 2008)

I think the Slayer song "Cult" summed my opinion up rather well


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 19, 2008)

To coin an old phrase, the only good religion is a dead religion. Ha ha.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 19, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Im my personal opinion, religion is for those that are looking for something to beleive in. I am not religious (never been christened, never been to Sunday school etc,). I hate the fact that god botherers come to my door to preach to me and tell me, "You should give god a chance". Yeah right. What has he done for me lately?
> 
> Haven't seen him offer me a free dinner or a ride to work. If he ever proves he exists, he can SAFO!


 
Spot on, im with you
Its worse when they invade schools, especially primary schools, when I was little we had to sit through 1 and a half hours of christians forcing their opinions and religion down our throat. 
They even wasted 50 minutes of my life just a year ago in year 11, and gave us all a bible which we had to take because other wise they would be offended?!
what the ?!
Offended that we have our own opinion? different to yours?
does it matter that you have offended me forcing some crap on me?

I have a few religous friends, dont mind them when they are just normal people leaving me alone, we have a good debate about it now and then, just defending our points, no attempted conversions, no harm done.

sorry if iv offended you, feel free to try and slag off hard scientific evidence
you have your religion, thats cool, but when you start to force it on me, it [deleted] me off
just expressing my frustration and opinion lol


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 19, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Have you researched what world problems Buddhism has caused?  To my knowledge...not much directly. Just people wanting control and to eradicate them. (sp?)


 
by the way
im pretty sure buddhism isnt a religion
its a way of life
and theres a difference


----------



## notechistiger (May 19, 2008)

Is herpetology a religion? Something you believe in and something to help guide you...?
I'm in that one!

No, I'm all about science. But then again, I believe in "mythical" creatures- like dragons (the fire breathing kind). How can one creature be in almost every civilisation when some had absolutely no contact with others?


----------



## jellybelly (May 20, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> No, I'm all about science. But then again, I believe in "mythical" creatures- like dragons (the fire breathing kind). How can one creature be in almost every civilisation when some had absolutely no contact with others?


 
I dont get it, you believe in dragons Are you actually serious about that
You realise that in asian cultures dragons dont breath fire, and they are considered to have the persona of a dog.


----------



## Dipcdame (May 20, 2008)

Druid and proud of it, it's a religion, a faith, a life path based on a love of nature, a love of life and all to do with it, and to a large degree,they were the first conservationists!!!!


----------



## Korbin (May 20, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Atheist means 'lack of religion'...not that you practice anything.
> 
> Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source - Share This
> a·the·ist Audio Help /ˈeɪθiɪst/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[ey-thee-ist] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> –noun a person who denies or disbelieves the existence of a supreme being or beings.


Ok, by the dictionary definition maybe.

You say _lack of_ religion. I say it doesn't even enter into the picture. That's what I'm getting at.


----------



## Forensick (May 20, 2008)

DanTheReptileMan said:


> by the way
> im pretty sure buddhism isnt a religion
> its a way of life
> and theres a difference



technically a buddhist is an atheist.
there is no supreme supernatural being....
and to paraphrase sloth, it deals with the "why" not the "how"

one would also have to consider most "spiritual" people, all pagans as atheist too, as there is no definate "theism"


----------



## grimbeny (May 20, 2008)

Calling buddism and paganism atheists is a bit of a stretch. They are a pantheism beleif systems which belongs within theism not outside of it. Theists dont need to beleive in a single or multiple gods, just something supernatural.


----------



## Slateman (May 20, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> Slateman,
> 
> Lets be honest now, though you may love those three things, good meal, beer, and sex.
> 
> ...



Yeah Not wrong. But I wish for complete package.


----------



## Slateman (May 20, 2008)

DanTheReptileMan said:


> Im sick of people knocking on my door telling me what I should believe in
> Once some guy was preaching on a main street, yelling out how god loves every one, then right after that, as I turned down the flier he offered me, started yelling at me that I was going to bun in hell!? So if this god you speak of loved everyone, then why would he let me burn in hell? seems a bit unreasonable
> btw I was about 7 or 8 when this happened, trying to scare me into religion.



Ha Ha Last time I have visit from beautiful women. She was so convincing.
I nearly turn to be religious. She was looking like Madonna.
They are after dirty old man now I think. Great selling technique.


----------



## Slateman (May 20, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> i belive somethings there.but i dont thing god likes me



He knows what you did last summer


----------



## Slateman (May 20, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> i belive somethings there.but i dont thing god likes me



Don't worry we love you.


----------



## Dipcdame (May 20, 2008)

Dan the reptile man - it may not be the best thing to have Christians force their ideals on you, but at least we live in a place and time where we are lucky enough to have a choice to be given the opportunity to look at all religions, study them and choose for ourselves, not everyone is that fortunate.
I wouldn't knock any persons beliefs or disbeliefs IMHO, everyone is entitled to their own. when my children were young, I actually was a church-goer, I allowed them the chance to stay home or come with me, they chose for themselves. They did come for a while, but Inever once made them go, or stay home, I believe it's important that every person should have the right to form their own ideals. 
As is the Druidic way, its a case of live and let live. 
You, at a young age, were exposed to these people who gave you a taste of what christianity was about, and you chose not to follow, as we all should be allowed to do.


----------



## FAY (May 20, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> i belive somethings there.but i dont thing god likes me



hehehe Jordan, I don't think that he is too keen on me either! lol


----------



## Tatelina (May 20, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> Dan the reptile man - it may not be the best thing to have Christians force their ideals on you, but at least we live in a place and time where we are lucky enough to have a choice to be given the opportunity to look at all religions, study them and choose for ourselves, not everyone is that fortunate.


DITTO!


----------



## channi (May 20, 2008)

I am a muslim and I don't discuss my religion with anyone who has not begun the conversation. I don't have any problem talking about my beliefs when asked or defending it when unfairly judged. I also do not like it when other people try to force their beliefs on me. I get offended when people feel the need to try to convert me to atheism and this happens a lot more than religious groups trying to convert me. People feel they have the right to discuss religion with me because I wear a scarf I have been sitting on a bus and had a guy come sit next to me and say "I'm am atheist" and look at me confrontingly. I was like so... whatever. Every action I do I am judged by people who say that must be a muslim thing, I am like everybody else I make mistakes they are mine not my religions. I also hate when people do bad things in the name of my religion. Just the opposite side of the coin I guess, I do not judge people based on their religion either I judge them based on personal merit, 90% of my friends are christians, atheists or agnostic.


----------



## SlothHead (May 21, 2008)

Well thanks to everyone for keeping this on track and not having it erupt into slagcity. 

hopefully we will get a few more votes, but otherwise that is a good little sample set


----------



## redbellybite (May 21, 2008)

Religion comes down to FAITH so in saying that what ever your FAITH is and if it works for you thats all that is needed no religion is wrong no religion is right its what you do as the believer that is the most important part of what you believe in ............ as the old saying goes treat others as you want to be treated yourself ...


----------



## Chimera (May 21, 2008)

*Atheism Proved*

Hitchhikers guid to the galaxy on God and the Babel fish

Now it is such a bizarrely improbable coincidence that anything so mind-bogglingly useful could have evolved purely by chance that some thinkers have chosen to see it as a final and clinching proof of the non-existence of God. The argument goes something like this:

"I refuse to prove that I exist," says God, "for proof denies faith, and without faith I am nothing."

"But," says Man, "the Babel fish is a dead giveaway isn't it? It could not have evolved by chance. It proves that you exist, and so therefore, by your own arguments, you don't. Q.E.D."

"Oh dear," says God, "I hadn't thought of that," and promptly vanishes in a puff of logic.


----------



## Retic (May 21, 2008)

:lol: I love Hitchhikers Guide.


----------



## tooninoz (May 21, 2008)

No religious affiliations for me. I gave up imaginary friends when i was about 9. Strong enough to walk without a crutch


----------



## LJ77 (May 21, 2008)

the one thing that raelly gets my goat up about religion is the people who knock on your door at 10am on a sunday .


----------



## SlothHead (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses people, and thanks for the data. 

As prior mentioned it was pretty much in sinc with the figures we thought we would get from a site of this nature. 

If the mods want to remove this entire thing now to save space thats cool. 

And thanks to those that held there resolve


----------



## Retic (May 22, 2008)

I think the figure of 75% non believers is about right and I must admit I find it interesting that even 25% believe in a God in this day and age. Having said that I have no issues with anyones beliefs as long as they don't impose them on me.


----------

